# Basketball Pictionary, anyone?



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

Looking for those Redick picture really got me thinking.... 

I can't really come up with a set of rules other than try to guess the player's name (+ nickname in some cases). Anyone can add their own if they like.

I'll start off with an easy one:


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

Here's another one, although this one might be kind of screwy. It's related to the first if you think about it:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Baby Shaq Eddy Curry and Tony Kukoc


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I'm going to submit a little deviation from the game (sorry to do it so early on)

This isn't quite the pictionary thing, but I submitted something similar to this in a school art class which called for an image with a visual pun, or play on words, for a title. 

Can anyone guess the title to my picture?









-----------------------------------------------------


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

While you ponder that off topic submission, here is one by the rules of the game

















Hint: the first picture is of the lead singer of Jesus Lizard


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> While you ponder that off topic submission, here is one by the rules of the game
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yow (yao) ming!


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

Another easy one?


























The only conceivable reward you can give out in this game is some rep. points (and I would have given them to you TB but I have to spread them out first).


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

"Chief" Robert Parish?

I'm also still hoping someone figures out my Visual Play on Words.

Hint: It translates to a play on a song title.


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> "Chief" Robert Parish?
> 
> I'm also still hoping someone figures out my Visual Play on Words.
> 
> Hint: It translates to a play on a song title.


Yeah, you got it again.

Can we at least get the era of the song?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Frankensteiner said:


> Yeah, you got it again.
> 
> Can we at least get the era of the song?


Acoustic based song. Also title song to album. Enormous hit. The album was released in 1970, but I believe the single was released in 1969.

And remember -- the title of the picture is just a play on words/pun that is reminiscent of the song title.


Oh, and completely OT, but I'll have you know that I am a former Rambler myself, class of 1988. Spent 4 years living on and around the Lake Shore campus, and majored in History and Poli Sci. I may have told you that before.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> I'm going to submit a little deviation from the game (sorry to do it so early on)
> 
> This isn't quite the pictionary thing, but I submitted something similar to this in a school art class which called for an image with a visual pun, or play on words, for a title.
> 
> ...


Bridge over Troubled Water, Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

narek said:


> Bridge over Troubled Water, Simon and Garfunkel


LOL. I was going with either "Black Mountain Side" or "Live/Dead" but neither fit the criteria.

Anywayz, here's another one:


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Oh, and completely OT, but I'll have you know that I am a former Rambler myself, class of 1988. Spent 4 years living on and around the Lake Shore campus, and majored in History and Poli Sci. I may have told you that before.


I believe you did indeed mention it. :cheers:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> I'm going to submit a little deviation from the game (sorry to do it so early on)
> 
> This isn't quite the pictionary thing, but I submitted something similar to this in a school art class which called for an image with a visual pun, or play on words, for a title.
> 
> ...





> Bridge over Troubled Water, Simon and Garfunkel


That is the correct song.

I titled the picture "Fridge Over Doubled Walter"

Not worth all the buildup, I know...

but it was the best I could come up with at the time.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Frankensteiner said:


> I believe you did indeed mention it. :cheers:


Quaff a pint at Hamilton's for me, when you can. Preferably over the Saturday midnight buffet.

Do they still have a quarter beers night?


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Frankensteiner said:


> LOL. I was going with either "Black Mountain Side" or "Live/Dead" but neither fit the criteria.
> 
> Anywayz, here's another one:


Jason Richardson


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

nvm, I just realized I messed this up


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)




----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Chris "Doo" Han


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Here's another variation of the game: Combining the answers to each of these clues adds up to an NBA player name.

1. From the song, its what you can call me baby, when you call me

2. The name of the musical, which featured in its initial Broadway run a then unknown "Meat Loaf"

3. Golem's "precious"

4. 2000 pounds


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> Here's another variation of the game: Combining the answers to each of these clues adds up to an NBA player name.
> 
> 1. From the song, its what you can call me baby, when you call me
> 
> ...


Al Harrington.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)




----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

Joel Przybilla


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

Joel Przybilla is a good one.

I challenge someone to do Wally.

Anyway.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Eric Piatkowski, even with a dead link.


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

Not a player, but... you'll see.


----------



## Frankensteiner (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

Wrong Vin wizard boner? What am I missing here?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

here was the old thread http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=76598


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

giantkiller7 said:


> Wrong Vin wizard boner? What am I missing here?




Err-Vin "Magic" Johnson


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

ShamBulls said:


> Err-Vin "Magic" Johnson


LOL. I should get points for being that close. :cheers:


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

This is my first time trying this, so cut me some slack :angel:


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Kareem Abdul-Jabbar.

On the same subject, is that guy's name Jibar? Should we not have a whip round and sponsor him?


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

ShamBulls said:


> Kareem Abdul-Jabbar.
> 
> On the same subject, is that guy's name Jibar? Should we not have a whip round and sponsor him?


Yeah, lol, I was just going to go with 'jib' and put a pic of Skiles, but looked up jab and found that guy, and thought it all came together well :biggrin:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

It has been requested. Here is my best shot:


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

Wally Szczerbiak

"Wall"-"eee"-"sir"-"bee"-"ak"

props on that one


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Too obvious?


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

Fire Paxson. LOL


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

giantkiller7 said:


> Fire Paxson. LOL


The "house on fire" picture was a nice touch.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

giantkiller7 said:


> Wally Szczerbiak
> 
> "Wall"-"eee"-"sir"-"bee"-"ak"
> 
> props on that one


Thanks for the props. Just wanted to clarify that "eee" was actually intended to be Janet Leigh (pronounced Lee).

But "eee" works as well, and perhaps better.


----------

